# Anyone else watching the USFL?



## W00K #17 (May 8, 2022)

It's okay, nice to have some football to watch in the spring. 

My favorite team is the New Orleans Buck Breakers.


----------



## Water Helen Water (May 10, 2022)

I forgot it was a thing, though I did watch the opening game. I liked the XFL though, so if I can get used to reminding myself that it's on, I'll probably give it a watch. The drone camera is cool.


----------



## Least Concern (May 15, 2022)

What happened to the thread we already had on it? Was it merged into something else?

I haven't been able to watch anything besides highlight clips due to having a lot of work even on the weekends recently, but I'm allowing myself to watch at least a little of the Birmingham/Philly game on now and it's been fun. They've got a pretty decent crowd, but it helps that the "home" team is playing and they're 4-0 for now. The hype seems to have died down pretty quickly but I do hope it at least does well enough to last and doesn't fall victim to the standard spring league curse.


----------



## eternal dog mongler (May 15, 2022)

Least Concern said:


> I do hope it at least does well enough to last and doesn't fall victim to the standard spring league curse.


It's hitting viewership targets so it should at least make it another season.


----------

